
Is Crime Genetic? Scientists Don’t Know Because They’re Afraid to Ask - Cozumel
http://quillette.com/2017/02/18/is-crime-genetic-scientists-dont-know-because-theyre-afraid-to-ask/
======
CM30
Not surprising. For right or wrong, any scientific experiment that could
possibly be taken as support for 'eugenics' or similar philosophies is
basically banned by informal taboo. Likely as a way to deprive extremists of
ammunition for their beliefs.

Which is perhaps unfortunate for scientific understanding in some ways.

------
harry8
Is the propensity to write rubbish articles masquerading as science while
avoiding all of the important features that make science science and also just
happens to support racism heritable?

Maybe we're all to scared to consider phrenology as the answer? There's plenty
more 19th century bulls##t we can embarrass ourselves with if we choose too!

------
tuna-piano
Interestingly, I think it's pretty clear that there is a huge level of
correlation between crime and gender (which is of course genetic). The stats
are just overwhelming. In a world where the purported income gap between men
and women attracts a lot of attention, no one ever talks about the crime gap.
To what extent can we blame genetics for the male/female crime gap?

Also, can you imagine the outcry if a study came out showing not just a
genetic correlation with crime, but also a racial one? Not everyone is so
rational - and racist and sexist facts don't seem to be tolerated, even in
science.

